# plant mystery



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i want sword plants eventualy but what are some good beginner plants?
do u have to have a special sand for plants? i have play sand


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Look in the thread Easy Starter Plant? in this forum:
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1909

Also check out this list of never-fail plants:
http://www.aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=38

As far as sand, it's OK for plants, but serious aquatic plant growers usually use some special plant substrate below the sand, like Flourite. Certainly, sand is better than gravel for growing plants.


----------

